# http://www.masterwoodworkingplans.com/



## interpim

wow… where did you buy this from?

I would imagine any place that would sell it isn't reputable enough to buy anything from.


----------



## bobthebuilder647

Thanks!
I thought so. I e-mailed a seller of this and asked if it had projects on it or just links. He never responded, so I didnt buy it.
Sorry you got stuck with it, but thaks for warning others.


----------



## cyclone

I purchased this CD about 4 years ago. You are right it is crap. Do not waste your dollars on it.


----------



## papadan

Fleabay is full of those CDs advertising plans, but only giving links to free plans. Get better results with a single Google search for Free Woodworking Plans


----------



## RvK

Such is life, chaulk it up as a learning experience. You could always make one of Steve's light switch plates of it LOL!


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the heads up


----------



## jimofsanston

Make a spinner top. It will be more useful. Thanks for the heads up on it.


----------



## Raspar

I as well made the mistake of purchasing this and found allot of the links to plans dead. As was said before a learning experience.


----------



## Karson

These DVD's are sold on EBAy all the time.


----------



## Lowie

Yeh I think I got stung by the same mob But at the time it was a subscription to Teds woodworking 16000 plans. It was about 5 years ago when I looking for a hobby and decided that I like to make things out of wood but did not have a lot of knowledge about it and started to search google for info I have since subscribed to more reptible organisation like Finewoodworking and wggoa.


----------

